# Kürschnern 375+



## Moraven (17. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Community.

Habe derzeit Kürschner Skill 375.

Möglich wäre es einen Skill von 400 zu erreichen (waffen + verzauberung) -> jetzt meine Frage:

Braucht man irgendwo noch 375/380+ ? also würd es sich lohnen die waffen (mit je +10) zu farmen?

Lg Mo


----------



## Toyuki (17. Oktober 2007)

nö mit 375 kannst alles farmen wenn du pech hast musst bei dicken elite gegern ev 2 mal oder gar 3 mal versuchen aber dann solltest es auf jedenfall haben


----------



## Moraven (17. Oktober 2007)

kk danke für die antwort =)

lg


----------

